# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  Perl Get Current Date

## Evan

####date
($Second, $Minute, $Hour, $Day, $Month, $Year, $WeekDay, $DayOfYear, $IsDST) = localtime(time);
$Year += 1900;
$Month++;
$date = "$Month/$Day/$Year";

----------


## Evan

Corrected date.. it grabbed last month.

----------

